# What case should I get for a SSI EEB 3.61 motherboard



## twilyth (Mar 31, 2012)

I fucked up and got this m/b 
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131373


I don't have any cases big enough.

I really need to check this shit before I buy it.


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I fucked up and got this m/b
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131373
> 
> 
> ...



A Xigmatek  Elysium or Rosewill Thor may fit that board

Links:
Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Ca...

Xigmatek Elysium Black Server Edition (non window)...

Also check and see what phil is using for cases... I think he has rigs with these or similar.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Norton.

This looks like the cheapest case I can get that is SSI EEB compatible.  The only thing I'm not sure about is if the newer 3.61 spec will be an issue.  I'm pretty sure the board will fit, the issue is the position of the standoffs.

I may also run into a problem with the PSU since it seems that I will need 2 8pin molex connectors.

I'm starting to think that maybe I should just order the same motherboard I have in the other rig and send this back.  Even eating any restocking fee it's going to be cheaper - opinions?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2012)

I requested an RMA from Newegg.  Since I haven't even taken the board out of the static bag, I figure I should get something close to a full refund.

I'm ordering a second board to match the one I already have which will be nice since I know for a fact I can bump the multiplier up one notch on it to give me 2 hexs at 2.66ghz.


----------



## Norton (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm guessing it's better to use the same hardware if it's working for you- what was the main difference between this board and the one you already had? 

On a side note- have you heard anything on the new AMD AM3+ Opty's? The Opty 3280 is coming out as a lower power/lower cost 8 core server CPU...


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea about Opterons.  I'd looked into getting something that had a bios ready for the new chips but that never panned out.  This was my first server.

The new board had a different chipset (Tylersburg? - 5520).  I wanted to see if it would make a speed difference.

I'm happy to explore new hardware, it's just entirely new classes of hardware that scares me.


----------



## KieX (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you get the Elysium in the end twilyth? I'm planning to get one for my SR-2. Simply the best value for money case for the 2P boards.

*looks at the wooden board underneath the cruncher* - "you're not a case, that doesn't count"

With regards to the motherboard sizes E-ATX & SSI EEB are both 12" x 13" with holes in same place. From what I've seen, doesn't look like there's any changes to layout with the newer spec you mentioned, but not sure enough to recommend you anything. Perhaps get in touch with Asus customer support?

Dual 8-pin CPU ATX power supplies are easy to find, like the Corsair HX/AX 850 and above but no idea if the SSI standard is compatible. I remember seeing on another forum that AMD Arima boards needed to have those connectors forced the opposite way.

Guess I'm just as clueless as you here, but either way free TTT in the hope some server guru sees your call to arms for help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not RMA then pickup Bog's SR2?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2012)

Enermax Fulmo GT is another case that you might want to check out.


----------

